# Packet writing not working.

## dE_logics

```
mkudffs /dev/sr0 

trying to change type of multiple extents
```

```
mkfs.ext2 /dev/sr0 

mke2fs 1.42.7 (21-Jan-2013)

/dev/sr0 is entire device, not just one partition!

Proceed anyway? (y,n) y

mkfs.ext2: Device size reported to be zero.  Invalid partition specified, or

        partition table wasn't reread after running fdisk, due to

        a modified partition being busy and in use.  You may need to reboot

        to re-read your partition table.
```

On inserting the DVD-RW -- 

```
[ 6852.095819] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.095823] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.095826] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.095827] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.095831] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.095833] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.095835] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.095837] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.095845] blk_update_request: 3 callbacks suppressed

[ 6852.095847] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.095849] quiet_error: 3 callbacks suppressed

[ 6852.095851] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.098090] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.098093] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.098094] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.098095] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.098097] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.098098] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.098100] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.098100] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.098105] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.098107] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.100333] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.100336] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.100337] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.100338] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.100341] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.100342] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.100343] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.100344] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.100348] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.100350] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.102597] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.102602] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.102604] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.102606] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.102610] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.102611] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.102614] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.102615] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.102623] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.102626] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.104845] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.104850] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.104852] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.104854] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.104866] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.104868] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.104870] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.104872] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.104880] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.104882] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.107092] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.107096] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.107098] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.107100] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.107103] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.107105] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.107108] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.107109] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.107123] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.107125] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.109407] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.109411] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.109414] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.109416] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.109419] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.109421] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.109423] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.109424] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.109432] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.109435] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.111889] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.111893] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.111896] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.111897] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.111901] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.111902] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.111905] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.111906] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.111914] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.111917] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.114315] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.114320] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.114322] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.114324] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.114328] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.114329] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.114332] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.114333] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.114341] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.114344] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.116623] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.116627] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.116630] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.116631] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.116635] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.116637] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.116639] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.116640] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.116648] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 6852.116651] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[ 6852.118844] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.118848] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.118851] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.118852] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.118856] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.118870] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.118873] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.118875] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.121085] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.121087] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.121089] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.121091] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.121093] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.121095] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.121097] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.121098] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 6852.123338] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.123342] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 6852.123345] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.123346] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

[ 6852.123350] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 6852.123351] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

[ 6852.123354] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 6852.123355] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
```

Now trying out with pktcdvd driver -- 

```
pktsetup pktcdvd0 /dev/sr0
```

results in -- 

```
[ 7169.218750] pktcdvd: writer pktcdvd0 mapped to sr0

[ 7169.239615] pktcdvd: pkt_get_last_written failed

[ 7169.260227] pktcdvd: pkt_get_last_written failed
```

```
# mkudffs /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0 

trying to change type of multiple extents

# mkudffs /dev/pktcdvd/dvdpk    

trying to change type of multiple extents
```

Any operation with any block device inside /dev/pktcdvd/ results in -- 

```
pktcdvd: pkt_get_last_written failed
```

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0 

bash: /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0: Input/output error
```

I tried this in Windows with 'Drive Letter Access' and after 3 or 4 reboot and a lot of unknown errors, it did appear to be working. The UDF volume as burnt by Drive Letter Access was mounted r/w by the Linux kernel, but attempts to cp data to it were not successful.

I formatted the DVD-RW before the attempts with -- 

```
dvd+rw-format -blank=full -force=full /dev/sr0
```

----------

## eccerr0r

I'm curious if this still works - my drive/media is also seeing similar issues.  I have feeling this may have suffered some bit rot as well, but also can't discount the fact that the media or drive may have seen its better days.

The media/drive can SAO fine though (DVD+RW media).

----------

## dE_logics

So a kernel bug should be filed.

----------

## eccerr0r

I haven't ruled out bad drive/bad media.  I think SAO does not reveal as many hardware issues as packet writing...

----------

## dE_logics

I've tried 3 DVD writers. But it works in Windows, so there must be something wrong with this driver.

Input from other people will be nice.

Someone with another hardware?

----------

## eccerr0r

I've got a TSST SH-W162C (PATA DL in a USB enclosure), SH-S203B (SATA DL connected to a SATA port), and a Pioneer DVR-A06 (PATA single layer, also USB).  The recent test was on the SH-W162C, I will have to try on the others when I have a chance...

I know this was working in the past but was extremely slow, that's why I was suspecting bitrot... but since there was such a gap since I last tested it and the media/drive have degraded, I don't know...

but yes, since SAO is working I kind of suspect most of it should be working...

BTW, I've only tried DVD+RW and CDRW media.   DVD+RW media doesn't need pktsetup IIRC, but CDRW does.  CDRW in packet mode is miserable.  Plus I never got too many high speed media disks - my DVD+RW media are 2.4x and most of my CDRW media is 4x...

UPDATE:

My SH-S203B works when I mkudffs --media-type=dvdram (not sure if this is legal) on a dvd+rw media and then subsequently mount /dev/sr0 /mountpoint ...  No errors in syslog.

This drive is a "younger" drive (it has not written many discs but using old media that was failing in the SH-W162C which has written many discs (DVD-R and CD-R) in the past.  Or it could be USB, need to test the Pioneer :)

----------

## dE_logics

I tried a dvd+rw, and did mkudffs, but the drive kept on writing till eternity. I had to stop the process.

----------

## eccerr0r

Are your drives USB, SCSI, or ATA attached?  (shouldn't matter but...)

----------

## dE_logics

SATA

----------

## eccerr0r

BTW, the machine that worked:

Linux 3.7.9 (3.8.X* have been pissing me off so more things to blame :))

----------

## dE_logics

3.2 Debian kernel didn't work too.

----------

## eccerr0r

Hmm... Just tried my Pioneer DVD+RW drive...

... and it worked too!  At least it was able to mount the udf DVD+RW disk.

... and tried it in my first writemaster... and it worked too!

Weird...  Might have just been the initial format?

Currently trying to write one disk completely on my pioneer via direct access... so far so good, but it's very slow - indicating the disk or drive isn't in great shape.   There are many spots on the disk that seem to stall, probably bad sectors - but some are zooming right along.

----------

## dE_logics

Can you please put down some detail on some steps? Specifically, how did you format the media?

----------

## eccerr0r

I simply did

```
mkudffs --media-type=dvdram /dev/sr0
```

and mounted it afterwards.  This mkudffs was done on the "young" drive, I need to find another disk to try this on one of my older drives.

The initial dvd+rw-format on the "virgin" disk is still needed before mkudffs.  But this format I did a long time ago for this particular disk, and this "format" should be the same as the one needed for Windows.

It doesn't make sense - if you formatted in Windows it should work in Linux too...

----------

